# Detailing shops ni



## Dondiggler

Guys was wondering where any shops are. My friend lives on north coast totally obsessed with car cleaning but would like some where that can browse around other than Halfords crap

TIA


----------



## Cookies

Hi chum. 

I know of a few, but they're a bit away from the north coast Procar in Carryduff, Auto-shine in Enniskillen, and Orchard Autocare (they make their own products) in Tandragee. Perhaps some of the guys more local to you can help. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Cooks is there anywhere in belfast that you know off all i know is procar?


----------



## peterdoherty

https://www.blok51.com/

Theres also someone in limivady direction thats does gtechniq etc but cant remember the name!


----------



## Cookies

sean ryan said:


> Cooks is there anywhere in belfast that you know off all i know is procar?


I remember one of my friends going to get stuff out at the car company in Dundonald. I think they do Valet Pro stuff, but could be wrong.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P

Motorsport and Spares in Ballymena is where I buy all my stuff. Big range including ValetPro, Chemical Guys, Poorboys, mothers, wolfgang and loads of other bits and pieces. Easy dealt with and know their stuff.

Open thursday and friday to 9pm and 8pm.


----------



## Dondiggler

Thanks guys always good to know. Def will tell him about Motorsport in Ballymena :thumb:


----------



## Rían P

peterdoherty said:


> https://www.blok51.com/
> 
> Theres also someone in limivady direction thats does gtechniq etc but cant remember the name!


Possibly Ns Autocare? Think they've since closed down


----------



## peterdoherty

Rían P said:


> Possibly Ns Autocare? Think they've since closed down


Yep - shame


----------

